# 5 Questions Please help :S



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey all, been playin guitar for 4 years now, im 16 years old now and i am self taught.

Because of my age please dont question my skill, and i am just wondering the meaning of:

1.Pentatonic Scale

2.Appregio

3.How do you guys remember what frets are what not, like G sharp, C etc... I just know of it as 1,2,3,4,5 frets, like tablature.

4.Is the proper name of a squeal using the whammy bar, and a natural harmonic, a squeal or dive bomb?

5. Also a question on fast picking, i can do it fast using two strings, hitting probably about 7 notes a second, but going further on like going up a scale... Its hard to mantain the timing and combination of picking and fingering. I can move my left hand faster then i can pick... Is there any advice?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey, we all had to learn some where.



DimebagTributer said:


> 1.Pentatonic Scale


Literally: a scale with 5 pitches in it. In western music it's usually referring to a 1 -> b3 -> 4 -> 5 -> b7 scale. Also called the "blues" scale.



> 2.Appregio


(note the spelling: arpeggio) I'm not 100% certain here but my recollection is it's technically the notes from a chord, played one at a time. I think in the context of guitar it gets stretched to include longer note runs that have only a few (often 1) note per string and wide intervals between them. Don't quote me on that though.



> 3.How do you guys remember what frets are what not, like G sharp, C etc... I just know of it as 1,2,3,4,5 frets, like tablature.


Hmm...practice? I don't know anymore. It's like "how did I learn to balance on a two wheel bike"? At my age it's just starts to feel like knowledge that's always been there. I used to spend practice time randomly fretting a note and saying the name out loud. That helped with learning note positions on the neck.



> 4.Is the proper name of a squeal using the whammy bar, and a natural harmonic, a squeal or dive bomb?


When you catch the string between your pick and your finger it's called a pinch harmonic. Pinch harmonics can be created with the string fully fretted. A natural harmonic occurs at one of the natural nodes on the string: half way, 1/4 of the way, etc. And you don't fret the string, you just lightly hold it at the node. I'm not sure what you'd call it when you wiggle the bar in conjunction with one of these techniques. A dive if the pitch goes down I guess. Vibrato if it goes up and down. And a pull-up if it goes up?



> 5. Also a question on fast picking, i can do it fast using two strings, hitting probably about 7 notes a second, but going further on like going up a scale... Its hard to mantain the timing and combination of picking and fingering. I can move my left hand faster then i can pick... Is there any advice?


Practice!  Speed an accuracy come with time and practice. Use a metronome. Focus on very even up-down alternate picking and aim for very even note attack and volume. Start slow and inch up the metronome. Check out Petrucci's book Rock Discipline for some great speed exercises.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks man i appreciate the help


----------



## KickButa (Jul 27, 2008)

A couple things to add to that: 
Arpeggios are indeed playing a chord one note at a time. (I'm 100% on this)

A good trick that I used to learn the fret board and where the notes are is just to practice the c-major scale and say the notes out loud as you pick them; if you do this all over the neck you should be able to memorize it in no time. Of course you could also keep a diagram of the neck with all the notes labeled on it with you at all times and look at it every chance you get too, but that’s no fun.


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

Something that helped me learn the fretboard is when you start playing more barre chords. The root note = fret note on that string.

Example 1: A (V) the 5th fret on the low E string is an A
Example 2: C#m the 4th fret on the A string = C#

Hope that helped some
Candence


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Answers to all 5 questions: Go find a good teacher, it will save you time and effort in the long run 
Not being a smartarse, really, best way to learn. Wish someone had told me to go do that (and figured out how to pay for it, which is another story) when I was your age.
OK, now I sound like John McCain....pesky kids, get off my lawn!

Go find a teacher. You'll be amazed at how much you will improve.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

KickButa said:


> A couple things to add to that:
> Arpeggios are indeed playing a chord one note at a time. (I'm 100% on this)
> 
> A good trick that I used to learn the fret board and where the notes are is just to practice the c-major scale and say the notes out loud as you pick them; if you do this all over the neck you should be able to memorize it in no time. Of course you could also keep a diagram of the neck with all the notes labeled on it with you at all times and look at it every chance you get too, but that’s no fun.


After many years of playing (poorly) I just started doing this in the last couple of weeks and it's simple but amazing how it works. Not only do you start to learn your notes better, it trains your ear. I'm finding it easier to find parts in songs that used to confuse me.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> Answers to all 5 questions: Go find a good teacher, it will save you time and effort in the long run
> Not being a smartarse, really, best way to learn. Wish someone had told me to go do that (and figured out how to pay for it, which is another story) when I was your age.
> OK, now I sound like John McCain....pesky kids, get off my lawn!
> 
> Go find a teacher. You'll be amazed at how much you will improve.


 Its not so much a guitar teacher i need.. like i dont really need to improve in moreso PLAYING. i been playin for 4 years like EVERYDAY on my own... ive became the best around this are for my age that ive seen.. mind you im 16... and it is saskatchewan.. haha. And im sorry if it seems im bragging but im just being honest not sayin im ALMIGHTY.. just sayin i myself havent met someone better yet my age around here.

Its moreso that i need to learn more INFORMATION about guitar playing. Because making music and what not has a lot more to it that could make it easier and flow together better if you know the music language.

-Notes
-Scales
-Timing
-Beats
Etc.

But yet again a teacher would help.. and thats what im lookin into. But thank you guys for the advice so far:banana:


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

Your request for INFORMATION sounds like you're trying to learn more about music THEORY. Teachers are REALLY GOOD for explaining theory - it doesn't even necessarily have to be for guitar, if you want to learn things like keys and scales - that stuff is fairly universal. Does your school have a music program/club?

If you really want to try and learn it on your own, I'm sure there are some theory or method books that will help.

Good Luck
Cadence


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

thx man, but i think i will get a teacher..im gettin vocal coaching too


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

Paul said:


> The problem with that point of view is that you don't konw what you don't know. Going from your screen name and the your list in the "guilty pleasures" thread, I think I can make a pretty good guess at what and how you play. I won't even start on what I think is the ludicrous idea of "best" when discussing art.
> 
> I am a music education absolutist. You will become a much better guitarist, and a much better musician more quickly with a competent teacher. You need to find a teacher that can teach you the things you want to learn, and will also teach you the things you need to learn. Those are most often two very different lists.
> 
> ...


ditto...ditto...ditto...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Some tuners show you the note you're playing.......so if you leave it on and watch it, you'll at least know the name of each note. Not sure if that would help you or not. :smile:


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Paul said:


> ...snip...
> I think you would do well to start listening and learning outside of your comfort zone. After 4 years it's time you started to work on thinkgs like *Travis picking*. Have you ever tried to play the ongoing riff from Arlo Guthrie's "Alice's Restaurant", while speaking the 10 minute monologue???? That's a lot harder than it seems. Learn a bit of jazz. You will learn things in jazz that you can apply to metal that will make you a more interesting improvisor. Chicken Pickin' country style, (or blues style), like Roy Buchannen and/or Danny Gatton will add to your arsenal.
> 
> It's great to be excited about and commited to music, but try to listen to EVERYTHING you can in all styles, and apply what you can to your own style. You will become a better and more unique musician by keeping your ears open to all music, not just the stuff that turns your crank right now.


I had to google Travis picking... now I wanna learn that technique. This was the top result.

I have friends that can play much, much better then myself. But whenever I ask what chord they are playing, they have trouble communicating in standard notation. Knowing what a D7 is and what to call it helps when jamming.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

satch09 said:


> ditto...ditto...ditto...


...and don't just listen to guitar music either. Again, I was well into my late 20s before I really started listening to Miles Davis, PabloCasals, Charlie Parker, Glenn Gould, Thelonius Monk, Mstislav Rostropovich, Jaco Pastorius, Stephan Grapelli...if nothing else you might find something fresh to listen to, but it's interesting to try playing a horn or a cello part on guitar. Transcribing a piece by Bach is an education in itself. I don't just mean Yngwie neoclassical wankage, but seeing how changes in key affect how a piece of music actually sounds or feels...I never really appreciated that before (and still don't fully understand it)...and hearing the implied voices come out of nowhere at times. 

I have a video of Jaco Pastorius taking about going back to learn to read music after he'd been playing for years and could really play, and how painful the process was, but it was a necessary part of his development. I'm a lousy sight reader, wish I'd tried harder when I was younger and had the time to devote to it. 

If you've gotten this good on your own, think how much better you'll get with a good teacher.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> You need to find a teacher that can teach you the things you want to learn, and will also teach you the things you need to learn. Those are most often two very different lists.


But try telling that to students! Some of them listened--some didn't. guess which ones improved more, and tended to see that improvement more quickly. Some didn't improve much until they realized they needed to work on both.



Paul said:


> Have you ever tried to play the ongoing riff from Arlo Guthrie's "Alice's Restaurant", while speaking the 10 minute monologue???? That's a lot harder than it seems.


I used to think that stuff was easy, or at least not as hard as the stuff I wanted to learn. I tended to look down on it, but what Paul says here is true.



Paul said:


> It's great to be excited about and commited to music, but try to listen to EVERYTHING you can in all styles, and apply what you can to your own style. You will become a better and more unique musician by keeping your ears open to all music, not just the stuff that turns your crank right now.


This can be tricky at times, but worth it.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

when I hear guys remark they weren't learning anything from their lessons, I can usually guess it wasn't the teacher that was at fault.

You'd probably be surprised how many working pros arrange lessons in various cities when they are on tour.

This is music. There is always going to be something to learn.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

i am lookin for a teacher, and i know that i need to broaden my playing area. So i am gettin a teacher to show me and teach me stuff i never even knew existed. but you guys are all a great help


----------

